

Ask HN: Anyone know where I can find Wordpress devs with recommendations/reviews - justjimmy

I have an existing site that needs someone who is very well versed in Wordpress, optimizations and caching. Basically looking for someone to go through the site and fix up the code, clean&#x2F;tune the caching etc. Also looking for recommendations on how to improve the performance&#x2F;loading etc.<p>It does generate profit and I really need a professional eye&#x2F;opinion before something terrible happens &#x2F; biting off more than I can chew.
======
coreymaass
As a WordPress dev, I'm well versed in the ecosystem of WordPress, and the
only thing I would trust is a personal recommendation. If you don't know folks
who have WordPress sites, then shoot an email to all your favorite bloggers
and asm them if they have a dev they'd recommend.

~~~
justjimmy
Do you have one you can recommend? :) If you do, mind emailing their contact
info to me? jimmy at justjimmy dot ca

~~~
sjs382
I shot you an email a few minutes ago. If you don't see it, please check your
spam folder!

